# New 27rsds



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well I'm officially nuts 2 Outbacks in my yard.









LakeShore just dropped off my new Outback and so far I love it other than outside being filthy from 900 miles of winter driving. Just started my version of a PDI (Post Drop off Inspection) Everything checks out and is dry a couple of loose screws but thats minor. The mod list begins. First thing to get scrapped is that useless table. I wish it had the sliding bin. It just may come out of my 26rs.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats John. I have to disagree about the table. I have used that table every time I am out with the TT. I use it as a work bench when doing mods, and a prep-table when cooking outside. Give it a chance you might just like it....

Either way, nice rig.

Jared


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John on the New 27rsds
Glad to hear that eveything is good and major problems
Don
action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Two Outbacks! Imagine what the neighbors think!

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Be careful...the neighbors may be complaining to the homeowners association....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I warned the people next door they laughed I have cool neighbors. I made a mess of the lawn backing up in the half thawed grass mud terrain tires plus 4x4 can get ugly.I should just pave it.

John


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

You can store the 26rs at our house this summer. No, really, we don't mind taking care of it for you.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Congrats John!

You will love that 27RSDS. I am in mine right now on Spring break in Tampa with a Wi-Fi connection. We also had the 26RS but we got rid of it first.







You should have no problem selling yours for a fair price.

I am glad I have an Outback. At the campground we are at, we met a family from Orlando who are on their second Trail Crusier by Trail Lite and have had major problems, like opening the door to a flood and a litany of other items; and their dealer has not been responsive. They replaced the floor twice in their first unit and then got a new 2005 and have water problems again. I really felt bad for them.

Anyway, have fun with your new toy! This floor plan kicks butt in every way!


----------

